# Uber ratings



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

So, I've got some frustration here. I'm a fairly new driver, been driving for about two months. I have just shy of a hundred rides under my belt and only 42 have bothered to rate me. Of the 42 I have gotten two one Stars, the rest were 5. One apparently for comfort and another for smell in the car. I make sure the car is clean, I don't smoke and unless I have had a drinker or a smoker I have given a ride to, there are no odors in my vehicle. I really don't know what there is that I can do about comfort, my car is my car.
Since I am so new and so few people have bothered to rate me, these two one star ratings have greatly affected my rating. I also don't understand why people are only rating 5 or 1 Stars. Seems to me if the rest of the ride went satisfactory and only one thing was disatisfactory, I would rate a four or three or even a two-star. If all the no raters had rated me, the impact would have been less. Why are we required to rate but they are not? On the flip side, I have yet to rate anybody below five star.
Not really sure what to do to avoid further 1-star ratings. I am concerned that anymore one star ratings could cause me to become deactivated. I feel I've gone out of my way to be kind courteous and insure all have a satisfactory ride in my vehicle.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I had a rough time when I first started.... Some will give you bad ratings because they can.


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

teh744 said:


> I had a rough time when I first started.... Some will give you bad ratings because they can.


That's what a buddy of mine who drives said, but I'm still bothered by it.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

It’s feast or famine but 95% of riders who are even slightly annoyed will rate a 1 Star


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Remember to drive with confidence. Try to plan your first turn without starting the trip. Watch the faded blue trail that shows you which way you will be heading once you start the trip. Point the car in that direction before the pax gets in.

When the pax approaches the car role down your window and say this exactly "Uber for Todd?" he will say "yes". As he is getting in immediatly say the destination before his butt hits the seat. Say it loudly and confidently and with spring in your step and bright eyed and bushy tailed. Todd will then say "Yes" then say "12 minutes". Start driving and don't say anything unless something is asked of you.

The rating is won or lost in the first five seconds 99% of the time.

You need to get with the program and spend more time preparing and getting your head in the game. Uber is being easy on you right now but things will get harder so look alive sucka!


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I know it is counter intuitive, but the sooner you stop worrying about ratings the sooner you will get better ratings.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

At one point, I had double digit one stars. I was getting some bad pax and or ones that were gaming the system. Now I’m down to 4. Seems like it comes in waves. Then sometimes all I get are long rides. I just toughed it out. It does get very discouraging at times.


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

Preciate the advice!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got down to zero 1-stars recently. It can be done. A few weeks later a new 1-star popped up. It was completely unexpected. It happens.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve still got 9 left. On a more positive note, I did lose my coveted 2*.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> I know it is counter intuitive, but the sooner you stop worrying about ratings the sooner you will get better ratings.


1,500 rides in my first 10 months. 1x1*, 2x3*, 12x4*. The trick is to not give a rat's patootie. Here's the thing....of those sub-5 ratings, nobody ever left a comment explaining what they didn't like. If I don't know what's wrong I can't fix it. One pax might down-rate because you're going too slow and another because you're too fast even though you're going the speed limit for both. Just be polite without being a kiss-ass. Be your self. If you're a nice person you'll get mostly good ratings. If you're an A-hole you won't. Drive safe. There's never a reason to rush. If they're in a hurry that's on them. But 911 Guy said it best: Don't worry about ratings.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Bonmot said:


> 1,500 rides in my first 10 months. 1x1*, 2x3*, 12x4*. The trick is to not give a rat's patootie. Here's the thing....of those sub-5 ratings, nobody ever left a comment explaining what they didn't like. If I don't know what's wrong I can't fix it. One pax might down-rate because you're going too slow and another because you're too fast even though you're going the speed limit for both. Just be polite without being a kiss-ass. Be your self. If you're a nice person you'll get mostly good ratings. If you're an A-hole you won't. Drive safe. There's never a reason to rush. If they're in a hurry that's on them. But 911 Guy said it best: Don't worry about ratings.


I have 2, 2 stars. Willing to sell one.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

The opposite is when they select everything on the what’s wrong with this ride menu. Schmucks!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Remember to drive with confidence. Try to plan your first turn without starting the trip. Watch the faded blue trail that shows you which way you will be heading once you start the trip. Point the car in that direction before the pax gets in.
> 
> When the pax approaches the car role down your window and say this exactly "Uber for Todd?" he will say "yes". As he is getting in immediatly say the destination before his butt hits the seat. Say it loudly and confidently and with spring in your step and bright eyed and bushy tailed. Todd will then say "Yes" then say "12 minutes". Start driving and don't say anything unless something is asked of you.
> 
> ...


Your perspective on driving is sheer lunacy!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Your perspective on driving is sheer lunacy!


Isn't Uber driving sheer lunacy to begin with?!?!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Isn't Uber driving sheer lunacy to begin with?!?!


Agreed


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

But I digress, take it from me folks, 8099 trips and never dropped below a 4.95 ⭐ rating.

I watched Bill Maher interview Judge Judy the other day and it was so interesting because he shared many facts about the honorable Judith Sheindlin and the Judge Judy TV show. Did you know that Judge Judy beat Oprah every single sweeps week that both shows were airing new episodes. I don't remember the exact figures but Jude Judy got 15 million viewers daily where as shows like CSI or Chicago Med or NCIS get around 5 million. PS Judith was 52 years old when she recorded her first episode. People thought the producers were crazy for putting a 52 year old on TV.

When Bill Maher asked why Judge Judy was so successful Judith said because people in their heart of hearts like and appreciate order very much. People want order in their lives. People like it when another person puts their life in order.

I am not that fun in the car, my music is ok, driving is pretty good. What I do best however is provide order in an otherwise disorderly operation. That's what my passengers want.


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

Bonmot said:


> 1,500 rides in my first 10 months. 1x1*, 2x3*, 12x4*. The trick is to not give a rat's patootie. Here's the thing....of those sub-5 ratings, nobody ever left a comment explaining what they didn't like. If I don't know what's wrong I can't fix it. One pax might down-rate because you're going too slow and another because you're too fast even though you're going the speed limit for both. Just be polite without being a kiss-ass. Be your self. If you're a nice person you'll get mostly good ratings. If you're an A-hole you won't. Drive safe. There's never a reason to rush. If they're in a hurry that's on them. But 911 Guy said it best: Don't worry about ratings.


I agree, I welcome constructive criticism, but I can't fix what I don't know is broken. I don't think one star ratings should be allowed without an explanation. I think it's cowardly to leave a one star without justification.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BigDawg71a said:


> I agree, I welcome constructive criticism, but I can't fix what I don't know is broken. I don't think one star ratings should be allowed without an explanation. I think it's cowardly to leave a one star without justification.


I think most 1-stars result from a dischord between the driver and the pax. I can usually tell within the first 30 seconds if the ride is in trouble. You get that vibe that the pax isn't happy or isn't going to be happy no matter what you do. So there's really nothing to fix.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Provide a greater selection of candy, and also a fruit basket for the healthy crowd.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Don't take it personally, so many people feel super entitled and are bs, the ratings are bs too. You wont get deactivated unless you got out of your way to drive the rating down. The odd 1 star doesn't do much.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Eddie Dingle said:


> ...the ratings are bs too.


So if you see a 4.3 rated pax you don't think anything of it?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Your ⭐ rating and the passenger's ⭐ rating for that matter are accurate reflections of who you are as a person.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I understand the frustration. Right there with you. If you’re not trying to go for Uber Pro which needs at least 4.85 I think you can cut yourself some slack.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Had the same handful of 1 stars for over a year don't care


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Coachman said:


> So if you see a 4.3 rated pax you don't think anything of it?


I've picked up worse, like one in the 3s. I nearly declined on a 4.54 tonight. I haven't regretted any of those but I also don't recommend it. Without knowing the age of the account can you trust the higher ratings even? 5.0 always worries me, but they potentially are the best customer ever.
What if your didi driver had rating of 2.0? It didn't stop me getting rides, I'm back up to 3.5 now.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Had the same handful of 1 stars for over a year don't care


You need higher trip turnover son. No wonder you're so unhappy right now. Do you have a support structure in your life?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ooooh this is the perfect time to get rid of the old fruitcake.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sometimes ratings are based on things out of your immediate control. I used to drive a PT Cruiser and my rating hovered between a 4.75 and 4.81. Two years ago I bought a Kia Soul an my rating immediately went up to over 4.90. I'm at 4.95 now. Nothing changed except the car.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Lol unhappy
I do 1-3 trips a day all from bed all $50 after gas that take a little over an hour to be back in bed with 5000 trips they average over $50 each

Not unhappy at all.

2015 first 90 days took em all to learn a new city after relocating & picked homebase on best most efficient Uber ride to airport

Went from 20-30 rides a DAY at about 1400 a week to 10-20 a WEEK and make about 800

Why on Earth would I do 100+ more rides to only gross about 600 more which after costs is like 200 more considering 400+ more pax per month, 400+ more chances at accident, ticket, way more stop & go wear & tear

It's work smarter not harder child.

Foh with giving people rides for $4-8ish gross you are children working for childrens wages sorry I don't use emoticons to show tone unless I'm trying to stick something in a milinial, I'm just a boring dude who smokes weed all day & nothing much to do who posts truth online very little emotion behind it

Of course I'd be happier if I wasn't trying to be human trafficked all day but not unhappy

I'll take 100 rides a month for 4,000ish profit over 600 + rides for 4800ish profit until the day I no longer exist math scholar, I only saw your attempt at an insult because I wasn't logged in "pro"

I ain't mad at Cha though be a good slave and enjoy your illegal wages tis your choice winner

Every single 1 star I earned & was on rides I was forced to take to avoid a confrontation and because I cancelled like 3 in a row to stay active, not worth jail duh so Ieast make sure they get a terrible experience haha oh you want heat when it's snowing thing I'll roll windows down during this snow & cut heat off that's for paying customers, what do you mean, I'm not being paid for this ride so will you please be quiet so I can focus on dropping you off safely it's only 5 minutes & your rating shows it's unlikely you tip lol, oh you want ac & it's 90 same spiel ac off, yeah I see your bags but you're not going to airport & I'm not being paid on this trip you'll have to load em yourself lol

What kind of child cares about stars? How pathetic GTFO out of my car loser you wasted 15-20 minutes of my time when I could of had a legal ride, do you seriously have no friends or family members you can give gas $ for a ride? Oh they're not stupid enough to only accept $5-8 lmao so let's use an app to steal from a stranger & not tip oh so clever 1 star

Back in the day is just end trip half a mile after starting it to make myself available for another ride since I knew it was a minimum fare can't do that no more lol

But those are x problems I opted out of pool first day and only turn x on for airport rematches and 90% of those not worth it if not going towards home base

Xl pax are generally lovely and tip often on 40 mile airport rides

Uber on kiddo
My mama used to give me $2 to deliver trash a few hundred feet to the dumpster in 1985 weirdo, I don't even take the $10-20 rides anymore sorry cancel it leaves me 30+ minutes from home maybe an hour that I'm not being compensated for so those are less than min wage after costs, cancel cancel cancel unless they guarantee a ride at drop off which they don't, but they don't cap drivers so ones doubtful these days unless I want to loiter 5 minutes or is it 5 hours before I get another ride lol no thanks airport or bust I don't work for free, a loss, or anything that isn't least minimum wage after costs per my right under the 13th amendment & basic labor laws periodt


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

One of my two 1 star ratings came from a young kid that spilled some of his drink on my back seat. He told me he knew I was gonna rate him a 1 for that, so he was gonna rate me a 1 too. He was correct. The other came from a young girl coming home from a booty call (she told me so after she told me to mind my own business). Started the ride with a casual friendly “where are you headed to this morning?” Finished with her telling me it’s none of my business what she does and if she wants she can f*** anyone she wants. Kept mouthing about “Uber drivers be too damn nosy ‘bout her sex life”. 

That’s when I quit caring about ratings.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Your ⭐ rating and the passenger's ⭐ rating for that matter are accurate reflections of who you are as a person.


Write an essay on this, please. At least 750 words.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

BigDawg71a said:


> That's what a buddy of mine who drives said, but I'm still bothered by it.


I get the urge to be bothered. But really, it's not worth bothering about IMHO. As long as your overall rating remains decent, individual ones really don't matter.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I get the urge to be bothered. But really, it's not worth bothering about IMHO. As long as your overall rating remains decent, individual ones really don't matter.


What if a surgeon said individual surgeries don't matter as long as you're doing good overall?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What if a surgeon said individual surgeries don't matter as long as you're doing good overall?


A person isn't either alive or not. They could be alive but in differing levels of health. Individual surgeries could affect that. With Uber, a driver is either above the required rating threshold or not. If they are above it, individual past ratings won't mean anything.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What if a surgeon said individual surgeries don't matter as long as you're doing good overall?


- What are surgeons paid to get it right?
- Patients don't rate their doctors and hospitals don't rely on ratings to determine whether to keep doctors employed
- Driving is life or death just like surgeries, but most rides don't obviously involve high risk and almost no passenger rates drivers purely on safety
- Patients being poorly served by surgeons aren't merely inconvenienced, whereas most passengers who downrate drivers do it on minor expectations of service

The surgical analogue to deactivation is the malpractice lawsuit, and it can be pretty severe.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Wow ya'll are two pieces of work and I'm going to go start an argument with someone else now.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Don’t worry about it. One stars happen. I have 2 right now. Probably 4 or 5 all time. One should be coming off soon. Some d head 1 starred me for not letting him smoke a cigarette in my car in the spring.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Don't worry about it. One stars happen. I have 2 right now. Probably 4 or 5 all time. One should be coming off soon. Some d head 1 starred me for not letting him smoke a cigarette in my car in the spring.


2 star ratings on the other hand, are like half dollar coins.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> 2 star ratings on the other hand, are like half dollar coins.


Ive been lucky enough to have had two. They're both gone now though.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Ive been lucky enough to have had two. They're both gone now though.


I remember the last time I gave out 2 stars as a driver. It was a pax who pissed me off considerably throughout the ride with his attitude, in addition to barking directions a few feet before the turns he wanted me to make. I was about to 1 star, but as he was leaving the car he thanked me, so I bumped it up to 2. I'm wondering if pax ever follow similar logic.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I remember the last time I gave out 2 stars as a driver. It was a pax who pissed me off considerably throughout the ride with his attitude, in addition to barking directions a few feet before the turns he wanted me to make. I was about to 1 star, but as he was leaving the car he thanked me, so I bumped it up to 2. I'm wondering if pax ever follow similar logic.


A good portion of them don't even know what their rating is. I've spoken with pax about this.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You need higher trip turnover son. No wonder you're so unhappy right now. Do you have a support structure in your life?


@troothequalstroll , answer your father.



reg barclay said:


> I remember the last time I gave out 2 stars as a driver. It was a pax who pissed me off considerably throughout the ride with his attitude, in addition to barking directions a few feet before the turns he wanted me to make. I was about to 1 star, but as he was leaving the car he thanked me, so I bumped it up to 2. I'm wondering if pax ever follow similar logic.


Your picture is the singer from the Verve, isn't it? I always preferred "Lucky Man" to "Bittersweet Symphony"


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Take only non-surged base rate rides only. That’s how you get happy pax guaranteed.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What if a surgeon said individual surgeries don't matter as long as you're doing good overall?


You could kill a passenger just as easily as a surgeon could kill a patient.


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Sometimes ratings are based on things out of your immediate control. I used to drive a PT Cruiser and my rating hovered between a 4.75 and 4.81. Two years ago I bought a Kia Soul an my rating immediately went up to over 4.90. I'm at 4.95 now. Nothing changed except the car.


I drive a Buick Encore, would like to get a minivan n do xl. One of my 1*'s was for comfort.



Coachman said:


> You could kill a passenger just as easily as a surgeon could kill a patient.


Are we paid extra for this???


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigDawg71a said:


> One apparently for comfort and another for smell in the car. I make sure the car is clean, I don't smoke and unless I have had a drinker or a smoker I have given a ride to, there are no odors in my vehicle. I really don't know what there is that I can do about comfort, my car is my car.


Try not to lose much sleep over it. You're obviously taking this stuff personally.

Some people will downrate just because they had a bad day. And then make up reasons why.

Do what you can do, and try not to let the rest of it bother you.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

BigDawg71a said:


> I agree, I welcome constructive criticism, but I can't fix what I don't know is broken. I don't think one star ratings should be allowed without an explanation. I think it's cowardly to leave a one star without justification.


understand that some pax have learned they can 1 star for free rides. Might not have anything to do with you, they are gaming the system. I suspect it's happened to us all.

Odd, but once I installed a dash cam I quit getting as many low ratings. I suspect that game players thought they'd get caught cheating Uber.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

When I was in third grade, the teacher would put little gold star stickers on our papers if she thought we had done a good job. Third graders are impressed by this. I haven't been in third grade for a long time and I'm no longer impressed. Since drivers get sub-starred with no articulated rationale, stars are meaningless.


----------



## Urazi (Mar 3, 2019)

BigDawg71a said:


> So, I've got some frustration here. I'm a fairly new driver, been driving for about two months. I have just shy of a hundred rides under my belt and only 42 have bothered to rate me. Of the 42 I have gotten two one Stars, the rest were 5. One apparently for comfort and another for smell in the car. I make sure the car is clean, I don't smoke and unless I have had a drinker or a smoker I have given a ride to, there are no odors in my vehicle. I really don't know what there is that I can do about comfort, my car is my car.
> Since I am so new and so few people have bothered to rate me, these two one star ratings have greatly affected my rating. I also don't understand why people are only rating 5 or 1 Stars. Seems to me if the rest of the ride went satisfactory and only one thing was disatisfactory, I would rate a four or three or even a two-star. If all the no raters had rated me, the impact would have been less. Why are we required to rate but they are not? On the flip side, I have yet to rate anybody below five star.
> Not really sure what to do to avoid further 1-star ratings. I am concerned that anymore one star ratings could cause me to become deactivated. I feel I've gone out of my way to be kind courteous and insure all have a satisfactory ride in my vehicle.


Those are all comes with the uber slavery package. .. you get through it..&#128540;


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

BigDawg71a said:


> So, I've got some frustration here. I'm a fairly new driver, been driving for about two months. I have just shy of a hundred rides under my belt and only 42 have bothered to rate me. Of the 42 I have gotten two one Stars, the rest were 5. One apparently for comfort and another for smell in the car. I make sure the car is clean, I don't smoke and unless I have had a drinker or a smoker I have given a ride to, there are no odors in my vehicle. I really don't know what there is that I can do about comfort, my car is my car.
> Since I am so new and so few people have bothered to rate me, these two one star ratings have greatly affected my rating. I also don't understand why people are only rating 5 or 1 Stars. Seems to me if the rest of the ride went satisfactory and only one thing was disatisfactory, I would rate a four or three or even a two-star. If all the no raters had rated me, the impact would have been less. Why are we required to rate but they are not? On the flip side, I have yet to rate anybody below five star.
> Not really sure what to do to avoid further 1-star ratings. I am concerned that anymore one star ratings could cause me to become deactivated. I feel I've gone out of my way to be kind courteous and insure all have a satisfactory ride in my vehicle.


This is just the beginning my friend, your ratings will get butchered!!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

BigDawg71a said:


> So, I've got some frustration here. I'm a fairly new driver, been driving for about two months. I have just shy of a hundred rides under my belt and only 42 have bothered to rate me. Of the 42 I have gotten two one Stars, the rest were 5. One apparently for comfort and another for smell in the car. I make sure the car is clean, I don't smoke and unless I have had a drinker or a smoker I have given a ride to, there are no odors in my vehicle. I really don't know what there is that I can do about comfort, my car is my car.
> Since I am so new and so few people have bothered to rate me, these two one star ratings have greatly affected my rating. I also don't understand why people are only rating 5 or 1 Stars. Seems to me if the rest of the ride went satisfactory and only one thing was disatisfactory, I would rate a four or three or even a two-star. If all the no raters had rated me, the impact would have been less. Why are we required to rate but they are not? On the flip side, I have yet to rate anybody below five star.
> Not really sure what to do to avoid further 1-star ratings. I am concerned that anymore one star ratings could cause me to become deactivated. I feel I've gone out of my way to be kind courteous and insure all have a satisfactory ride in my vehicle.


Logic & ridesharing don't mix. If you've done your best, sometimes that has to be good enough.
Consider more carefully how you invest your energy & time.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bonmot said:


> Since drivers get sub-starred with no articulated rationale, stars are meaningless.


So if a driver came to the board and complained that his star rating was 4.65... your response to him would be "don't change anything, you're doing fine?"


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

I used too care about about what my rating when I first started and it drove me crazy. I got one stars for navigation even though I ask if I should follow the app or use their directions , car smell I do not smoke or have body order and use a mild car air freshener too even conversation and I do not speak unless spoken too but always say hello and am polite. Now I can careless. My job is too get pax from point A to B safely and that's it. They want a perfect ride then they can drive themselves. No one is perfect and for Uber to expect us too be is absurd. I do like what I do but I am not going too worry about if someone does not have the balls too tell me what I am doing too offend them but will complain anominsously in an app.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> No one is perfect and for Uber to expect us too be is absurd.


To the contrary, Uber has set the bar very very low. You really have to be a total screw up to be deactivated for a low rating.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I got down to zero 1-stars recently. It can be done. A few weeks later a new 1-star popped up. It was completely unexpected. It happens.


When you got down to zero one-star ratings, did your pay finally go up to a reasonable rate?

No, you say. Then who gives a [email protected](K!!!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The beginning of rideshare sucks. It’s a major struggle for you. We all been through it. I’m on over 3000 rides in less than a year. Nowdays, I rarely get pax who completly suck. It happens a lot in the start. But you learn how to avoid these people eventually. Cancels, shuffles. You won’t be punished for it. So don’t worry about what Uber thinks. It’s always a safety issue! No matter what!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

We should protest at Uber office to change their rating system to reflect more accurate for the ride. Plus when a rider didn't rate, it should count automatically as 5 stars. Does anyone want to protest and fight for it?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> When you got down to zero one-star ratings, did your pay finally go up to a reasonable rate?
> 
> No, you say. Then who gives a [email protected](K!!!


You know, I never go out driving with the intention of earning 5-stars. I just go out to do the job properly. It's not so hard. I hear stories on here every day about drivers fighting with their passengers, kicking people out, getting into feuds with support, and can only think they're doing something terribly wrong.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> You know, I never go out driving with the intention of earning 5-stars. I just go out to do the job properly. It's not so hard. I hear stories on here every day about drivers fighting with their passengers, kicking people out, getting into feuds with support, and can only think they're doing something terribly wrong.


They are talking about getting unfair rating. I can feel their frustration. I recently got my first 1 stars for making sure rider's age is over 18 since they looked young. I didn't know young colored people don't like answering legal questions. Next time, I will cancel the ride without asking anything. :frown:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> They are talking about getting unfair rating. I can feel their frustrating. I recently got my first 1 stars for making sure rider's age is over 18 since they looked young. I didn't know young colored people don't like answering legal questions. Next time, I will cancel the ride without asking anything. :frown:


Cancel if you think best. The next driver will take them.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

What is the real Story on ratings, if you cancel a ride after starting the trip...but NOT moving? Uber comes up with a warning when you cancel/end a trip where you haven’t moved - staying that it appears the trip hasn’t been taken.

Can a passenger still rate you if you haven’t moved and cancel a trip? What is the for-sure answer, has anyone ever tested this?

Sometimes I need (or want) to cancel a trip after a PAX gets in the car, and after I have started a trip, but before I start driving.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

marktwothousand said:


> What is the real Story on ratings, if you cancel a ride after starting the trip...but NOT moving? Uber comes up with a warning when you cancel/end a trip where you haven't moved - staying that it appears the trip hasn't been taken.
> 
> Can a passenger still rate you if you haven't moved and cancel a trip? What is the for-sure answer, has anyone ever tested this?
> 
> Sometimes I need (or want) to cancel a trip after a PAX gets in the car, and after I have started a trip, but before I start driving.


If you're able to cancel then there's no trip and no rating. I'm not sure exactly how it works these days. It used to be once you started the trip you could only end the trip. But now as you said the app might force you into a cancel if you haven't moved. But if it's a cancel you should be good.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BigDawg71a said:


> So, I've got some frustration here. I'm a fairly new driver, been driving for about two months. I have just shy of a hundred rides under my belt and only 42 have bothered to rate me. Of the 42 I have gotten two one Stars, the rest were 5. One apparently for comfort and another for smell in the car. I make sure the car is clean, I don't smoke and unless I have had a drinker or a smoker I have given a ride to, there are no odors in my vehicle. I really don't know what there is that I can do about comfort, my car is my car.
> Since I am so new and so few people have bothered to rate me, these two one star ratings have greatly affected my rating. I also don't understand why people are only rating 5 or 1 Stars. Seems to me if the rest of the ride went satisfactory and only one thing was disatisfactory, I would rate a four or three or even a two-star. If all the no raters had rated me, the impact would have been less. Why are we required to rate but they are not? On the flip side, I have yet to rate anybody below five star.
> Not really sure what to do to avoid further 1-star ratings. I am concerned that anymore one star ratings could cause me to become deactivated. I feel I've gone out of my way to be kind courteous and insure all have a satisfactory ride in my vehicle.


Don't worry about ratings. They're almost meaningless.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Everything is getting rated these days it seems... It's the post-space age, post-information age... to the now current *Yelp* age. Everything is rated. So, when the biblical Book of Revelation comes into effect and we are all birth stamped and chipped, the next level will be every citizen having their own webpage and lifetime ratings compilations.

That is when Uber will have evolved beyond the transportation sector based ride ratings and be a clearing house for "people ratings". Any one, at any time, will be able to rate their interaction with another citizen 1-5 stars, and add badges, comments, and complaints. A 3rd generation blockchain will insure people ratings will be virtually unhackable. Your entire life behavior patterns will be public.

Access to food, housing, clubs, transportation, online access, even beach access will be based upon a person's star rating. The higher the rating, the better the quality of access. That is when you will see everyone walking about with perpetual smiles and being kind to each other. You will even see snowflakes helping their landlady carry out her garbage. At the zenith of this new system the government will reset the calendar to 1984. Uber drivers will collectively reminisce about the old days when all they had to worry about was a sub 4.6 star rating.

There will of course be the inevitable rebels who go full on Max Headroom by cutting off the arm housing the ID chip and living a life completely off the grid.

Which camp will you be in?


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosedive_(Black_Mirror)

https://www.netflix.com/watch/80104627


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> You know, I never go out driving with the intention of earning 5-stars. I just go out to do the job properly. It's not so hard.


It's not hard to do. Unfortunately, Uber pays the same crap wage whether you do the job right, or whether you cop an attitude with pax and tell them the front seat is off limits. If Uber offered an actual incentive for its drivers to do the right thing, there'd be less intentional shuffling, less kicking out pax for minor offenses, etc. Drivers would value the job's compensation, thereby making them less likely to act out against passengers.

Even the absolute worst driver on Uber has a 4.6 rating right before they are deactivated. That's a pretty high rating in the context of a system where 5 is the absolute highest score you can get. In other words, the ratings system Uber has is completely useless for determining the quality of drivers and passengers alike.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

marktwothousand said:


> What is the real Story on ratings, if you cancel a ride after starting the trip...but NOT moving? Uber comes up with a warning when you cancel/end a trip where you haven't moved - staying that it appears the trip hasn't been taken.
> 
> Can a passenger still rate you if you haven't moved and cancel a trip? What is the for-sure answer, has anyone ever tested this?
> 
> Sometimes I need (or want) to cancel a trip after a PAX gets in the car, and after I have started a trip, but before I start driving.


I start & cancel all the time it pops up real quick but I don't think they can still rate because I'd have dozens of 1 stars instead of these 4 I've been sitting on for years & I know each one was coming beforehand as I like to earn them

& I move it's start trip about 10 seconds before arrival get details per my rights not profitable end trip it says are you sure hit cancel, now it gives reasons the top one is accepted or started by accident hit cancel & drive right on by all while moving no issues with Uber by Lyft tried to punish me with time outs & threatening emails & annoying dangerous pop ups but I don't care or provide free labor

Anything less than $10 to me is free labor, $4 is really free labor lmao at that point you're paying to give someoneva ride & that won't be me, wait longer for someone who will, I'll be back in bed by the time they arrive, sorry not sorry

It's also a good way to unmatch from locals, you can't rate the trip but it shows in your history & you can request unmatch from support a few years ago when I still did x, Thursday was housekeeping day and I don't like to watch people work so I'd accept all the x locals & if not airport cancel for a couple hours till I returned home

Hotels 30+ miles from airport 90+% of my business I figure if you're local & you have no friends or family that could use gas money you're a pretty pathetic human being so no need to offer my services get a non local different driver Everytime that has to drive from farther insuring they're 96% failure rate



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Everything is getting rated these days it seems... It's the post-space age, post-information age... to the now current *Yelp* age. Everything is rated. So, when the biblical Book of Revelation comes into effect and we are all birth stamped and chipped, the next level will be every citizen having their own webpage and lifetime ratings compilations.
> 
> That is when Uber will have evolved beyond the transportation sector based ride ratings and be a clearing house for "people ratings". Any one, at any time, will be able to rate their interaction with another citizen 1-5 stars, and add badges, comments, and complaints. A 3rd generation blockchain will insure people ratings will be virtually unhackable. Your entire life behavior patterns will be public.
> 
> ...


Read dameon & freedom tm by Daniel Suarez

China already has this a social credit score where you can be banned from using subways and buses etc


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I liked rideshare better before Uber Pro was introduced.


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

Now every time something goes a little bit wrong on a ride I'm like, here comes another 1*!


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

BigDawg71a said:


> Now every time something goes a little bit wrong on a ride I'm like, here comes another 1*!


Yep! Same here. I got another one the other night. My guess it was for going through a yellow light. Of course the rider won't say a word to me.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

BigDawg71a said:


> Now every time something goes a little bit wrong on a ride I'm like, here comes another 1*!


Yeah I find myself think that to myself too.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Whenever I call one of my pax an ass hole or tell them to go **** themselves I'm like, Great, here comes another 1 star


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> It's not hard to do. Unfortunately, Uber pays the same crap wage whether you do the job right, or whether you cop an attitude with pax and tell them the front seat is off limits. If Uber offered an actual incentive for its drivers to do the right thing, there'd be less intentional shuffling, less kicking out pax for minor offenses, etc. Drivers would value the job's compensation, thereby making them less likely to act out against passengers.


I believe most riders with a negative attitude will have the same negative attitude if you raise their pay. Some people are just predisposed to ***** and gripe.


> Even the absolute worst driver on Uber has a 4.6 rating right before they are deactivated. That's a pretty high rating in the context of a system where 5 is the absolute highest score you can get. In other words, the ratings system Uber has is completely useless for determining the quality of drivers and passengers alike.


This is just the wrong way to look at the rating system. Not every grading scale works on a 100% where 60% is a failing grade. Imagine you're evaluating the temperature of a human being, for example. 98.6F is ideal. 95F can kill you.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

marktwothousand said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosedive_(Black_Mirror)
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/watch/80104627


Just read the wikipedia. Might give that episode a watch. Some elements of it sound disturbingly plausible.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

mch said:


> Whenever I call one of my pax an ass hole or tell them to go @@@@ themselves I'm like, Great, here comes another 1 star


I have yet to say that to a pax...



reg barclay said:


> Just read the wikipedia. Might give that episode a watch. Some elements of it sound disturbingly plausible.


Black Mirror is an excellent series altogether. It's worth watching them all. I wish they would release more episodes per season.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Clarity said:


> I have yet to say that to a pax...
> 
> 
> Black Mirror is an excellent series altogether. It's worth watching them all. I wish they would release more episodes per season.


Black mirror is awesome and soul crushing at the same time lol.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> I know it is counter intuitive, but the sooner you stop worrying about ratings the sooner you will get better ratings.


This is VERY true!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> I know it is counter intuitive, but the sooner you stop worrying about ratings the sooner you will get better ratings.


I can attest to that. My ratings were higher all summer and I wasn't worried about them at all at the time. Mind you, I screwed up some rides that probably deserved less than 5* &#128514;


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> This is just the wrong way to look at the rating system. Not every grading scale works on a 100% where 60% is a failing grade. Imagine you're evaluating the temperature of a human being, for example. 98.6F is ideal. 95F can kill you.


Uber is looking at the ratings system the wrong way. If you give 500 rides, with 300 of them being 5*, 100 of them being 4*, and the remaining 100 being 3* rides, Uber would deactivate your account.

You didn't have any ride below 3* (which should be "average/acceptable" on a 5* scale) and a whole 60% of your rides were 5* perfect scores.

Yet, according to Uber's math, your resulting rating would be 4.4...and that would call for your deactivation. The ratings system is a joke. It distorts the qualitative analysis in such a way that 4* and 3* ratings are weighted as failing grades, when they should not be regarded as such. And, that doesn't even begin to address the issue of 1* ratings which are often given out by people simply looking to sabotage a driver.

Their ratings system sucks, and people who understand the true qualitative value of numbers understand why it sucks.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Uber is looking at the ratings system the wrong way. If you give 500 rides, with 300 of them being 5*, 100 of them being 4*, and the remaining 100 being 3* rides, Uber would deactivate your account.
> 
> You didn't have any ride below 3* (which should be "average/acceptable" on a 5* scale) and a whole 60% of your rides were 5* perfect scores.
> 
> ...


Any ratings system works on a curve. The curve is a function of the grading scale and the tendencies of those doing the grading.

It's just a basic bell curve. And that curve doesn't have to land in your expected range for it to be valid. If riders regularly handed out 1-stars then the lower end of the curve would be much less and the cutoff for deactivation might be 2.5. But it's not. Riders hand out 4-stars most of the time. Thus the curve is heavily biased toward the high end. As a result the cutoff is much higher, in this case around a 4.6.

Your mistake is assuming that a 3-star rating is "average/acceptable." It's not. It's the sign of a very poor ride. Which is why when you receive a 3-star rating you're very disappointed.

I'm sorry you don't like it but it makes perfect sense. If you're in the bottom 10% of drivers, you have reason to be concerned. It's that easy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

When I rated a pax as three stars, Uber wanted to know why.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Your mistake is assuming that a 3-star rating is "average/acceptable." It's not. It's the sign of a very poor ride. .


Under Uber's warped and twisted numbering system, a 3-star rating on a 5-star scale is a very poor ride. Under a logical system, the very poor ride would be rated as 1*, perhaps 2*...but never 3* which is the exact median between perfect and abysmal.

Under your system, 5* is acceptable, and the remaining four ratings below it are cause for deactivation...with no real rationale as to what separates a 4* experience from a 1* experience.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Probably pax sees you're a new driver and they say fresh meat 🍖.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> So if you see a 4.3 rated pax you don't think anything of it?


I've had at least two people with a 4.2 rating who were good passengers. I rarely look at ratings anymore during the day. I still check ratings at night though.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> When I rated a pax as three stars, Uber wanted to know why.


Try 1 or 2. No questions.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I roll with 1*s all the time I got 6 as we speak. It means absolutely nothing!

4.94 here. I still get the good pax mostly. That’s what it takes.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I've had at least two people with a 4.2 rating who were good passengers. I rarely look at ratings anymore during the day. I still check ratings at night though.


I've had low rated pax who were fine, too. But surely the low rating makes your radar go up.



rkozy said:


> Under Uber's warped and twisted numbering system, a 3-star rating on a 5-star scale is a very poor ride. Under a logical system, the very poor ride would be rated as 1*, perhaps 2*...but never 3* which is the exact median between perfect and abysmal.
> 
> Under your system, 5* is acceptable, and the remaining four ratings below it are cause for deactivation...with no real rationale as to what separates a 4* experience from a 1* experience.


This isn't my system. This is the system generated by the passengers. For some reason, they choose to rate 95% of all rides as 5-star perfect. If you don't like the way they're rating, complain to them. In fact, why don't you start advising your pax to give you "logical" 3-star ratings? Would that help you sleep better?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pax don't have to rate like drivers do. Therefore, while some may rate drivers all the time, most will only do so when very happy, very unhappy, or trying to get a free ride.

Or just to be azzes.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Under Uber's warped and twisted numbering system, a 3-star rating on a 5-star scale is a very poor ride. Under a logical system, the very poor ride would be rated as 1*, perhaps 2*...but never 3* which is the exact median between perfect and abysmal.


AFAIK most rating systems don't work like U/L. In the U/L systems there is no rating for average, it's either perfect or various levels of failure. In most rating systems 4 out of 5 is good or at least average. U/L themselves appear to admit that, when they ask us how we like driving for them, they give rating options for average/good, not just perfect or fail.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> AFAIK most rating systems don't work like U/L. In the U/L systems there is no rating for average, it's either perfect or various levels of failure. In most rating systems 4 out of 5 is good or at least average. U/L themselves appear to admit that, when they ask us how we like driving for them, they give rating options for average/good, not just perfect or fail.


The pass fail system does uphold the social contract.

Unless you're ugly, or you smell.

lulZ!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> This isn't my system.


Of course not. Your system would make even less sense. It would be based on body temperature, instead of star ratings.

With your system, 98.6 would be the only perfect score, and anything over/under would result in death.



reg barclay said:


> AFAIK most rating systems don't work like U/L. In the U/L systems there is no rating for average, it's either perfect or various levels of failure. In most rating systems 4 out of 5 is good or at least average. U/L themselves appear to admit that, when they ask us how we like driving for them, they give rating options for average/good, not just perfect or fail.


Google ratings uses a five-star system. Even the most highly-regarded restaurants in all the cities I've visited get no higher than 4.6 stars. If these restaurants (many of which have been in business for decades) were controlled by Uber, they'd be shut down within their first year. One iconic, nationally-featured diner in my city has a Google rating of 4.0 yet nobody is sending it vaguely threatening e-mails saying how it needs to improve its Google rating or it will face deactivation.

Amazon also uses a five-star rating benchmark for their customer review of goods. They'd be reduced to selling eight or nine products if they employed Uber's intellect in assessing quality.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Of course not. Your system would make even less sense. It would be based on body temperature, instead of star ratings.
> 
> With your system, 98.6 would be the only perfect score, and anything over/under would result in death.
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't major in anything analytical because you don't have much comprehension of simple arithmetic concepts.

If the highest restaurant rating is 4.6 stars... all that means is that restaurant patrons rate more critically than Uber passengers. And if a restaurant was at risk of shutting down, it would have to rate much worse than 4.6 stars to be at risk.

Uber doesn't set the cutoff at 4.6. What they do is identify the bottom 10% of drivers. And that 10% cutoff is 4.6. At least it used to be.

Again, if you think the standard for an average ride ought to be 3-stars, why don't you ask your riders to rate you 3-stars? Or do you consider yourself a 5-star driver?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It's really important to note here that @Coachman isn't being prescriptive or praising a flawed ratings system. This is a description of how the Uber rating system is, not how it should be. Notably, Lyft has an even worse problem with inflated grading.

Obviously a grade scale that is inflated can't be used to determine the difference between an excellent driver or passenger and a merely great one. There are great 4.7 passengers. There are great 4.8 drivers. There are definitely kind of mediocre 4.9 passengers. But it won't change because this is the system that we have.

The way out is to switch to thumbs up (would ride again) and thumbs down (would not ride again). Uber does this with Eats, presumably because the product managers realized that the rating system is stupid.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's really important to note here that @Coachman isn't being prescriptive or praising a flawed ratings system. This is a description of how the Uber rating system is, not how it should be. Notably, Lyft has an even worse problem with inflated grading.
> 
> Obviously a grade scale that is inflated can't be used to determine the difference between an excellent driver or passenger and a merely great one. There are great 4.7 passengers. There are great 4.8 drivers. There are definitely kind of mediocre 4.9 passengers. But it won't change because this is the system that we have.
> 
> The way out is to switch to thumbs up (would ride again) and thumbs down (would not ride again). Uber does this with Eats, presumably because the product managers realized that the rating system is stupid.


I agree with pretty much everything you have to say here.

But I don't see how a thumbs up/down system would really improve the rating system. The typical driver would still go most days with nothing but thumbs up. And at least with the current system the driver can distinguish between a somewhat unhappy passenger (4-stars) and a really unhappy passenger (1-star.)


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I see where you are coming from. Most 1-stars are vindictive and not representative of a quality other than “hated it”. A nuanced feedback system not influenced by wanting refunds/tips or wanting to punish drivers/passengers would be nice.

I have been looking at tourism-related user-generated star ratings lately and finding that they make as little sense as Uber because people can’t rate honestly or consistently. Turo interestingly has the same rating issues as Uber where you can’t tell good from great.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

@waldowainthrop, I think the one thing that's fair to say about most rating systems is that if you fall at the very bottom there's something you're doing very wrong.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> @waldowainthrop, I think the one thing that's fair to say about most rating systems is that if you fall at the very bottom there's something you're doing very wrong.


Absolutely! This is one thing that is completely functional in Uber's system even if it varies a bit from market to market. My market actually has slight over-inflation compared to the east coast but a 4.6 for passenger or driver in this market is a clear failure when 5s are handed out so freely.

I am pretty sure my average Uber passenger has gotten rated 4.95 by me because I don't really believe in the rating system. My Lyft riders get an average of 4.5 or so to my 5.0 because there are actual reasons to rate someone 3 (auto unmatching). The only thing I've learned from the rating system is that a typical passenger likes me more than I like them. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I hope you didn't major in anything analytical because you don't have much comprehension of simple arithmetic concepts.
> 
> If the highest restaurant rating is 4.6 stars... all that means is that restaurant patrons rate more critically than Uber passengers. And if a restaurant was at risk of shutting down, it would have to rate much worse than 4.6 stars to be at risk.
> 
> ...


IMO you're correct that U/L merely moved the goalposts over with the rating system. At this point, I think pax are used to that and rate accordingly. But when I started 4 years ago, I think some would rate the way they'd been accustomed from other rating systems (i.e, 3 or 4 as average).

My guess is the reason they shifted the goalposts was to give the perception of all drivers being top drivers. I.e, if most drivers on the platform are 4.5 or higher, then that gives the perception (comparative to other systems) that those drivers are highly rated.

My main criticism of the system is that there is no way for a pax to give a driver the average rating they're expected to have. I.e, let's say for arguments sake that an average (but not top) driver is assumed to be 4.7, yet there is no way for any individual pax to give a driver that kind of rating. And that rating can only be attained by a combo of pax who either thought the driver was better than average, or should be fired.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> IMO you're correct that U/L merely moved the goalposts over with the rating system. At this point, I think pax are used to that and rate accordingly. But when I started 4 years ago, I think some would rate the way they'd been accustomed from other rating systems (i.e, 3 or 4 as average).
> 
> My guess is the reason they shifted the goalposts was to give the perception of all drivers being top drivers. I.e, if most drivers on the platform are 4.5 or higher, then that gives the perception (comparative to other systems) that those drivers are highly rated.
> 
> My main criticism of the system is that there is no way for a pax to give a driver the average rating they're expected to have. I.e, let's say for arguments sake that an average (but not top) driver is assumed to be 4.7, yet there is no way for any individual pax to give a driver that kind of rating. And that rating can only be attained by a combo of pax who either thought the driver was better than average, or should be fired.


I'm not sure what you mean by Uber "shifted the goalposts."

As for the second point, I agree that you as a rider have no way to note whether a driver is average versus above average. But if you did, what purpose would it serve? That's one reason, I presume, that they created all the badges. It lets the rider document that their driver went above and beyond.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

There are lots of valid ways to fix the rating system.

For instance, when they show the potential five starts, show some description under them. If 3 Stars is average, then say so right underneath the rating system. Show Poor, Good, and Excellent underneath the appropriate stars.

However, if the goal is bragging rights ("All of our drivers are above average!") then the existing system works just fine.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by Uber "shifted the goalposts."


I meant that they set the 'average' bar higher than other rating systems, but got people rating higher accordingly. I'm pretty sure many of the riders who give me 5 stars (even when I do nothing special, just take them safely from A to B, in a reasonably clean car), do so because they know that's what the U/L rating system expects. But those same people might not give the highest available rating for a similar level experience within a different system.



Christinebitg said:


> There are lots of valid ways to fix the rating system.
> 
> For instance, when they show the potential five starts, show some description under them. If 3 Stars is average, then say so right underneath the rating system. Show Poor, Good, and Excellent underneath the appropriate stars.


I believe they've been doing that for some time already. AFAIK the app indicates to pax that 4 stars or less means there was an issue.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I meant that they set the 'average' bar higher than other rating systems, but got people rating higher accordingly.


How does Uber influence how riders rate? How can they set any bar?


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Remember to drive with confidence. Try to plan your first turn without starting the trip. Watch the faded blue trail that shows you which way you will be heading once you start the trip. Point the car in that direction before the pax gets in.
> 
> When the pax approaches the car role down your window and say this exactly "Uber for Todd?" he will say "yes". As he is getting in immediatly say the destination before his butt hits the seat. Say it loudly and confidently and with spring in your step and bright eyed and bushy tailed. Todd will then say "Yes" then say "12 minutes". Start driving and don't say anything unless something is asked of you.
> 
> ...


As this may strike as sarcasm to a certain degree, it's 100% true. Verify with the passenger that you are their driver and they are the correct passenger before they enter the vehicle. As they enter, pleasently greet them, "Hi John Q, how is your day?" or "Hi John Q, thanks for choosing Uber.". Next, verify their destination. After this, it's pretty much just something you play by ear. If they want a chatty conversation filled ride, they'll nudge you with general questions, commentary, and chit-chat. If they want quiet, it will be blatantly obvious (head burried in phone, earphones in ears, ect.). Don't force conversation, makes it ackward for everyone. And the more I've done this job, the more I've learned to just relax, listen to some tunes, and put the majority of your effort on providing a safe ride and paying attention to traffic. Your passengers will notice and appreciate it, and so will your insurance and car.

Above all else, don't let 1 customer/pax ruin your day. 98% of people will be pleasant. A pleasant "Hello, how are you?" when they enter and "Have a great day/evening/holiday!" really goes a long way. And remember, this is a customer service job. I've had days I was in a bad mood and it reflected in my earnings, trips taken, and tips. If you're having an off day, I suggest not to drive. Best of luck in your ventures, bud.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Coachman said:


> How does Uber influence how riders rate? How can they set any bar?


By word getting out that within their system, a rating above 4.5 is merely acceptable, so people start rating accordingly.

Are you saying you disagree, and believe that Uber just created a 5 star rating system like any other. But drivers and pax just happened to give out the highest available score for fine but average experiences, thus creating a higher than usual 'average'?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

This whole thread reminds me of a place I used to work.

I was part of the Maintenance department of a refinery. (No, I wasn't doing any of the actual work.)

The work backlog was a little out of control. Every work order that came in was getting rated as an emergency. The operations people knew that if they didn't, the work they requested in the unit they were responsible for wouldn't get down.

I coined the phrase "priority inflation."

Uber's rating system is a lot like that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> By word getting out that within their system, a rating above 4.5 is merely acceptable, so people start rating accordingly.
> 
> Are you saying you disagree, and believe that Uber just created a 5 star rating system like any other. But drivers and pax just happened to give out the highest available score for fine but average experiences, thus creating a higher than usual 'average'?


I tend to think it's the latter.

I don't know how Uber or anybody else gets the word to riders on how they're supposed to rate.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I tend to think it's the latter.
> 
> I don't know how Uber or anybody else gets the word to riders on how they're supposed to rate.


Well, we can always throw out a spread and make a thing about it!

Seriously, how many underage cats have YOU been with?

(GASP)* RATE CUtS!


----------

